# Boerksi Slider



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So I'm trying to broaden my fly tying prowess to something other than the normal crack fly/ deceiver variations and gurglers that I tie 99% of the time. I hear the Boerski sliders are a relatively simple and they look like I can tie them messy, which is great for my tying style. From what I understand if you tie them with certain hooks they won't ride correctly (i.e. they'll ride hook point down instead of hook point up). For those who tie sliders and their variations, what hooks do yall generally use? Looks like Gami B10S and SL12 are popular for this pattern. I normally tie on Gami SC15 or Mustad 34007 and the SC15 is allegedly one of the hooks that make it ride incorrectly. 

Also anybody know of a good and cheap stainless equivalent for a Tiemco 8089? I was taught to tie gurglers on that hook, but they're too dang expensive and rust crazy fast. I've tried tying gurglers on 34007s but the shank is too short and they don't float right. Any help you guys could lend would be great as I don't have too much experience with tying and haven't been able to sit down with a bunch of hooks and compare sizes.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is one off youtube. TexasFlyfishermen had Tim Borski at our annual fly tying festival few years back. Invite you to join us if you have not already.

Joe

www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You know I am betting you could come up to the Texas Fly Fishers Annual Fly Fishing Auction and find everything you need to tie up those sliders using the exact materials Tom recommends to use in the video. I sat and watched him tie these at our Festival and he made it look so simple. This coming Saturday at the Bethany Christian Church on Westheimer (across the street from Lamar HS) We have thousands of hooks, capes, feather packs, exotic deer, elk, and fox hair, threads of every color in the rainbow, tying lights, vices, stands, you name it it will be there at a huge savings.

I am also betting if you attend we'll have a some who can show you how to tie his "slider" to perfection! Hope to see you there!


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

You could tie them on 34011 or other long shank hook, but the gap is going to be a fair bit narrower. The 8089 is not a stainless hook and the silver one is just a plated one. You could also go by FTU or Academy and look at various hooks and see if any of them might work. I do not tie or use gurgles, so am not the best to ask by any means.

One of the keys for any of the slider style flies is to make sure the lead eye is heavy enough to counter the deer hair. Think "less is more" on the hair. If you want to use lighter or bead chain eyes, you can also tie a strip or two of lead on the top part of the shank to help the fly ride hook point up. Can also add some epoxy to the top of the fly to help flip it over. I do that with a fair number of shrimp flies to get them descending properly.

And like Golden said, if you can make it Saturday, I'm sure we can find someone to show you how to tie one.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

i use the 34007 for both sliders and gurglers and have had no problem.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the invite to the auction on Saturday guys. As much as I'd like to go, this weekend is going to be one of the few weekends I can get away to fish so I'm going fishing

Bigfly and Joe T, thanks of the advice. I'll try em out on my 34007s and see how it goes.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

One more question. Can anyone identify the material used for the head of this fly? Is it just 1.5" EP Fiber with legs?


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

looks like the tarantula hairy legs.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

After looking at this thread I decided to tie a couple of borski sliders myself to try out on a trip to Rockport this past weekend. Tied it with cream craft fur, orange hackle and olive bucktail and it seemed to work - on one wade I caught 5 fish with it (4 small reds and one slot) before it breaking off on a decent side red. Stopped by Swan Point and bought more material to tie a few more for upcoming trips. 

Unfortunately, I forgot to take pics of either the flies or fish. Next time...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Xplorin08 said:


> After looking at this thread I decided to tie a couple of borski sliders myself to try out on a trip to Rockport this past weekend. Tied it with cream craft fur, orange hackle and olive bucktail and it seemed to work - on one wade I caught 5 fish with it (4 small reds and one slot) before it breaking off on a decent side red. Stopped by Swan Point and bought more material to tie a few more for upcoming trips.
> 
> Unfortunately, I forgot to take pics of either the flies or fish. Next time...


Awesome. I tied some up with orange deer hair, olive hackle and tan tails I'll try and take some pics soon and post them up.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I finally found my camera and was able to upload some pics from something other than my phone. Here's my attempts at the sliders

Started out pretty simple with just deer hair, olive hackle and craft fur










Then made a variation with different eyes and some mono eyes










Finally, I thought sliders might work as a carp fly so I tied it on a scud hook with a tungsten weight. It's small but looks like it could still work for reds










It's still a work in progress but I think they'll fish just fine. I wet tested them and they ride perfect. I think I might need to cut down a bit on the deer hair and I might try using EP brush instead of hackle. Fun and easy little fly to tie even though that deer hair gets everywhere. Critiques are welcome


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

they look great. you might want not end up with the thick part of the hair around the hook point i normally trim them short but on the b slider the thin part of the hair is what you want around the hook so you dont miss any fish.nice job though and your right about the mess.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Joe T said:


> they look great. you might want not end up with the thick part of the hair around the hook point i normally trim them short but on the b slider the thin part of the hair is what you want around the hook so you dont miss any fish.nice job though and your right about the mess.


Thanks for the compliments and feedback Joe T. I got a little overzealous with the deer hair and really laid it on thick. I wanted it to double as a weed guard but you're right it could cause me to miss some fish. There's a decent amount of clearance still but I'm going to try and clean it up on these and probably use less on my next ones.


----------

